
Goodbye from Linux Action News - 2bluesc
https://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/140977/goodbye-from-linux-action-news/
======
2bluesc
More context it seems:

@JoeRessington 9:13 AM · Apr 9, 2020

> Yesterday my contract with JB/LA/AGC was terminated with immediate effect.
> The reason they gave was "gross misconduct". I said "cunt" in front of my
> team who I thought were my friends. It turns out that one of them wasn't my
> friend. I won't be naming names.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/JoeRessington/status/1248282904729395203](https://twitter.com/JoeRessington/status/1248282904729395203)

------
2bluesc
This is unfortunate and unexpected. I enjoyed this podcast.

------
jlgaddis
Same for the "Choose Linux" podcast.

